# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  "Bienvenido de nuevo, Harry" - A. Dumbledore

## Solfa

Más de seis años sin tocar una baraja con fines mágicos... pero vuelvo! Y que bien sienta, y cuanto lo necesitaba, después de tanto tiempo sin tiempo para algo tan sencillo como mover las manos para hacer sonreír a la gente.

Esta afición que tenemos muchos de los seres mágicos que deambulamos por aquí es preciosa en todos sus aspectos, sin embargo a mi me gustaría resaltar una cualidad imprescindible de las personas que lo practicamos: la necesidad de compartir ilusión. Y si además se le juntan las ganas de compartir conocimiento y sabidurías de este foro, entonces solo puedo salir algo bueno y perfecto, como por arte de magia.

Así que de nuevo vuelvo a la teoría, a las noches en paz bajo una lámpara con la compañía de un libro y mis 52 compañeras para desconectar de todo y centrarme únicamente en como sorprender. Pero esta vez no estoy solo, por lo que veo cuento con la compañía de mucha gente que andará por aquí como yo, perdido e ilusionado.

Estoy a vuestra disposición, sin nunca haber sido un buen mago, pero si un mago apasionado.

Empezamos: Canuto, Giobbi y un largo etc... a por ellos.

----------


## Ming

Muchos ánimos en tu regreso Solfa.
Seguro que la ausencia te ha enseñado muchas cosas que te ayudarán en tu magia =)
No dudes en compartir las nuevas experiéncias y las antiguas por aquí. Te estaremos leyendo

----------


## renard

Genial Solfa.A disfrutar

----------

